# stinging hydroids--help!



## smilez8786 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey,
I just finished getting rid of an aiptasia problem that I finally encountered after 4 years of luck I guess you could say. During my weekly observation of the tank last week I noticed that I have what seems to be hydroids, everywhere! The problem is that they release a mucus that eventually makes its way around the tank stinging my corals. My water is good but I've had several corals turn black and die on me already within the past 2 months. Now I know what is causing the problem. Anyone know how to get rid of the hydroids?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Reefs.org: Where Reefkeeping Begins on the Internet - Hydroids by Ronald L. Shimek October 1997 Aquarium.Net


----------

